# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  [Dessins Anims]  NARUTO

## ccensam

A tous les amateurs du dessin anim *NARUTO* . Voila qq lien que vous pouvez utiliser pour telecharger les episodes de notre fameux dessin :

http://natuto-masters.over-blogs.net
http://www.mirage-team.com

Il y aura encore d'autres liens. Et j'ouvre la discussion sur ce superble dessin anim.!!!

----------


## hiko-seijuro

euh c'est legal ca ?

----------


## Swog

pour les pisodes non licencis (ie > 104 il me semble) c'est tolr...

les wall sont associs  du fan art donc lgal  :;): 

ensuite, les premiers pisodes sont bien, mais  partir de ~~140 c'est de la merde (faut dire ce qui est)

et par piti, n'APPELLEZ PAS CA UN DESSIN ANIME !

c'est un anime, un anim  la rigueur, c'est pas un dessin anim (on dirait que tu parles de Tom & Jerry ou de Bugs Bunny l...)

il est tir d'un manga (que je vous conseille de lire au passage ^^)

en fait, l'anime devient compltement naze quand il arrette de suivre le manga  ::mrgreen::  lol


PS : ton Wall.... il "sux"  ::P:  comme on dit dans le milieu ^^

----------


## BizuR

Merci pour la prcision Swog, un DA, pis quoi encore  :8O:  ::lol:: 

Pour ma part, je partagerai un avis similaire: jusqu'au 135, l'anime se suit trs agrablement (donc il vous reste lgalement une trentaine d'pisodes accessibles, dommage, les meilleurs sont quand mme les premiers  :;): )... ils annoncent cependant une reprise de l'histoire du manga  partir du printemps 2006 ... mais pour le moment, j'ai pas vu cette reprise  ::aie::  (pour info, il en sont actuellement au 186 je crois  ::?: )

Pour les fans, sachez qu'il existe galement des jeux videos sur le mme thme, en version combat, RPG, etc. mais non accessible en France, uniquement au Japon (il me semble)

Voila, sinon, si vous avez moyen de vous procurer les premiers, n'hsitez pas, c'est du bon  ::mrgreen::  (sauf peut etre les voix FR ... mais bon, faut savoir se contenter ^^)

----------


## Erwy

> et par piti, n'APPELLEZ PAS CA UN DESSIN ANIME !
> 
> c'est un anime, un anim  la rigueur, c'est pas un dessin anim (on dirait que tu parles de Tom & Jerry ou de Bugs Bunny l...)


Bon les d'jeuns on regardait deja des *dessins anims* que vous appreniez encore  faire dans vos couches  ::evil::   ::mouarf::  

Et si tu veux faire Techni pour les Tom & Jerry &Co le terme est *Cartoon* (d'ou l'abreviation de Toon pour les personnages, a ces d'jeuns  ::roll::  )
Maintenant c'est vrai que c'est de plus en plus du dessin assist par ordinateur qu'anim  ::lol::  .

----------


## Swog

> Et si tu veux faire Techni pour les Tom & Jerry &Co le terme est *Cartoon* (d'ou l'abreviation de Toon pour les personnages, a ces d'jeuns  )


Le pire c'est que j'y ais pens quand je l'ai crit  ::lol::

----------


## hugo123

> pour les pisodes non licencis (ie > 104 il me semble) c'est tolr...


Tolr n'est pas le bon terme, disons que ca n'a pas veill l'intrt des gens susceptibles de se plaindre. Mais ce n'est pas lgal de proposer des animes sous titrs par des amateurs sur des vidos dont on n'a pas les droits. 
Si c'est "tolr/oubli", c'est aussi parce que l'audience de ces sites est faible. Je ne pense pas que ce soit une bonne ide de mettre ca sur un forum comme dvp qui gnre autant de trafic.

----------


## nuke_y

Pour les fans qui veulent jouer  un RPG en ligne asynchrone : http://la-voie-du-ninja.kanak.fr/

----------


## charly

je suis pas sur que les audiences soit si faible que ca . 

  Exemple : http://www.animeka.com/

recence plusieurs milliers de visites quotidienne pour des anim rpandue.

  Rien que pour naruto certains sites ont du pay une hebergement proffessionele a cause de l'afluence de visiteurs. Les bittorents regroupe galement plusieurs milliers de personnes . 

 Plusieurs milliers ce n'est pas enorme , mais ce n'est pas rien . Il y a dja eu d'ailleur des conflits entre editeurs et communaut fansub, exemple avec le manga bleach qui a t recement licenci par des anglo-saxon provoquant esclandre et moulte raction.

 Il y a galement des editeurs europpen se basant sur les succs d'un anim fansubb pour ensuite le diffus. Ce type de collaboration sont en gnral plutot fructueuse.

 Mais plutot que regarder la tl ... vous feriez mieu de travailler bande de feneant!  ::mouarf::

----------


## gorgonite

perso, je trouve qu'ils dconnent depuis un certain temps dans cette srie... on attend avec impatience que les animes reviennent sur l'histoire du manga papier  ::cry::

----------


## lakitrid

> Il y a galement des editeurs europpen se basant sur les succs d'un anim fansubb pour ensuite le diffus. Ce type de collaboration sont en gnral plutot fructueuse.


Je pense aussi que sans le Fansub des anim japonais on aurait presque aucune serie disponible en DVD en france. Enfin c'est mon avis.

Sinon naruto j'ai toujours pas regard les episode aprs les 150-160...
J'ai bien aim le dbut (faut dire que j'ai pu enchainer 50-80 ep sans attendre)

----------


## neo.51

Naruto c'tait terrible quand l'anime suivait le mangas papier.

Mais depuis presque 1 an l'anime est dans une priode hors mangas papier.
Il fallait faire une pose sur l'anime car si elle rattrape le manga papier (au niveau de l'histoire) les mangas papiers ne se vendent plus. Moins interessant, plus "gamin" bref je suis vraiment du et j'attend avec impatience les nextgen (en gros naruto X annes aprs, la suite du manga papier).


En attendant niveau annime qui est excellente je vous conseille Bleach, les 20 premiers pisodes sont bien mais rien d'excptionnel, mais  partir du 20 cette annime devient fabuleuse. On alterne humour et bourrinage, que du bonheur  ::):

----------


## behe

salut,
pour bleach ils commencent  faire comme pour naruto: sortir completement de l histoire papier. Pour le moment les pisodes sont corrects mais j ai vraiment peur que cela ne finisse comme Naruto (ou Kenshin)

----------


## progfou

Un OAV (le 3) vient de sortir, je ne sais pas ce qu'il vaut, mais Naruto, jamais trop accroch.

Bleach, ouep, ils sortent du manga, mais ce n'est pas mal  ::): .
Sinon, je conseille Noein (un peu scientifique, mais vraiment excellent et une OST absolument sublime), .hack//roots (la "suite" de sign) et Fate/Stay night (gnial, tout simplement).

----------


## neo.51

> salut,
> pour bleach ils commencent  faire comme pour naruto: sortir completement de l histoire papier. Pour le moment les pisodes sont corrects mais j ai vraiment peur que cela ne finisse comme Naruto (ou Kenshin)


oui c'est clair mais  choisir entre les bounds et "le riz de la vie" y a pas photo  :;): 

Il y a des animes qui on frait de trs belles saisons hors manga papier : Les chevalier du zodiaque, hazgard c'est hors manga papier par exemple  ::):

----------


## behe

Le curry de vie........c est fou comment j avais deja zapp ces pisodes  ::P:  . Les 2 3 derniers pisodes me paraissent un peu mieux mais encore loin du niveau du dbut 
Pour les chevaliers du zodiaque tu as entierement raison Hazgard c etait bien (j en dirais pas autant des hades debut en 3D puis des annes d attente pour 6 episodes 2D bacls  mon gout. On ne retrouve pas l'ambiance du papier)
Fate Stay Night : que du bonheur. 
Noein je connaissais pas mais je vais rattraper a

----------


## gorgonite

> Fate Stay Night : que du bonheur.


+1

Blood+ aussi...  :;):

----------


## progfou

J'ai pas encore test Blood+, vais tester  ::):

----------


## BizuR

Allez jeter un oeil sur Ergo Proxy si vous tes attir par les animes ... ca vaut le dtour. Noein est bien sympa aussi.

Bleach suit le manga papier jusqu'a l'episode 64 je crois ... mais aprs, je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de regarder encore :-) ... et vu que c'est maintenant licenci ...

J'ai galement pas mal accroch sur The Karas qui est vraiment bien fait  ::): 

Pour ceux qui aime le cot Ninja, on peut trouver "Basilisk" aussi ... moins amusant que Naruto mais trs bien fait et avec quelques belles scenes de combats  ::D: 

Je pourrai vous en citer un nombre incalculable ... mais je vais rester sur ces premiers pour vous mettre en appetit  ::aie::

----------


## gorgonite

sinon dans un autre style, il y a Black Cat  ::mrgreen::

----------


## BizuR

> sinon dans un autre style, il y a Black Cat



Vraiment bien aussi mais il dvie pas mal du manga papier pour finir la srie ... Il se regarde toutefois sans aucune difficult  ::D:

----------


## Swog

Y'en a trop pour citer tous les biens  ::P: 
perso si j'avais pas une liste que je tenait  jour  chaque DL, je serais paum  100%

sur ce je vous laisse : Fate Stay night 17->19, Ah My GoddesS s2 5 & 6 et Blood+ 27->29 m'attendent  :;):

----------


## BizuR

huhu Moi c'etait plutot One Piece 188  :;):

----------


## gorgonite

> Y'en a trop pour citer tous les biens 
> perso si j'avais pas une liste que je tenait  jour  chaque DL, je serais paum  100%
> 
> sur ce je vous laisse : Fate Stay night 17->19, Ah My GoddesS s2 5 & 6 et Blood+ 27->29 m'attendent




perso, j'ai dj vu le fate stay night 21, et blood+ 32
mais je n'ai pas encore Ah! My GoddesS S2 ep5&6

----------


## progfou

Battu j'ai vu le 22 de fsn  ::):

----------


## mavina

Salut,

Pour naruto, beurk :s
En ce moment je sub Mai Otome et pour ceux qui aiment les shonen, c'est pas mal, sans galer Mai HiME ...
Enfin, vitez de prendre du speed sub par piti  ::(: 

mavina

----------


## BizuR

> Salut,
> 
> Pour naruto, beurk :s
> En ce moment je sub Mai Otome et pour ceux qui aiment les shonen, c'est pas mal, sans galer Mai HiME ...
> Enfin, vitez de prendre du speed sub par piti 
> 
> mavina



+1 bouh au speed sub !!!  ::evil:: 
Pour Mai Otome, on dira que le message qu'ils font passer reste quand mme plus "profond" que celui de Mai HiME, dommage que l'histoire ne bouge malheureusement pas assez  :;): 
Sinon pour relancer une autre srie  suivre, tournez vous vers Tsubasa (Reservoir) Chronicle Saison 2, dont la saison 1 se regardait vraiment trs bien, mais est malheureusement dj licencie par BeeZ je crois  ::):

----------


## mavina

Salut,

Dans la liste des animes que je conseille : 

Mai HiME
Mai ZHiME
Les classiques (DBZ et cie)
Tales of .. (eternia, fantasia entre autres)
Love Hina
Gantz (malgr le flop, ca suit bien le manga)

voil voil ^^

mavina

----------


## Swog

> perso, j'ai dj vu le fate stay night 21, et blood+ 32
> mais je n'ai pas encore Ah! My GoddesS S2 ep5&6


ouai, mais moi je prend que des subs de BONNES (trs bonne) qualit  :;): 

et puis, c'est pas comme si j'tais press  ::lol:: 

@mavina : pour ce qui concerne les Love Hina, je conseille plutt je manga (papier) l'anime est vraiment pas terrible...

----------


## mavina

Alors justement ca m'interesse...
Chez qui vous leechez bande de profiteurs ?  ::mouarf:: 




> @mavina : pour ce qui concerne les Love Hina, je conseille plutt je manga (papier) l'anime est vraiment pas terrible...


Je les ai eu dans mon abonnement Collection Japanimation et j'ai bien ri quand meme ^^

----------


## Swog

> Alors justement ca m'interesse...
> Chez qui vous leechez bande de profiteurs ?


Ah non !

Pas de pubs  ::aie::  !!! [en plus comme mentionn par hugo123 (rabat-joie), c'est pas vraiment  100% lgal, ils laissent surtout a faire paske sinon c'est la mort des animes en France (bah quoi !? faut dire ce qui est non ? les versions commerciales des animes, mme les VOSTF, son gnralement nulles  chier...),  ::mouarf:: ]

----------


## mavina

Non non et triple non.
C'est lgal tant que tu ne distribue pas apres licence francaise.
Ya aps de "a moiti lgal" ou "a 89.43% lgal"...
Ce qui est illgal : les bots (gnralements des machines distantes hackes de connexion amricaines ou asiatiques), le warez (ca tout le monde sait ce que c'est), et le licenci.
Pour ma part, je leech uniquement dans mes deux teams que sont Anime-Heart et MoeMoe  :;): 

bien  vous

mavina

----------


## progfou

Il ne faut pas faire de pub, je n'en ferais pas, j'utilise animeka pour trouver les teams/animes.
Sinon, j'ai un autre site, pas connu (pas encore ?), que mon frangin a conu pour reprer les liens torrents, c'est bien pratique.
Si la demande est faite, je mets le lien  ::mouarf::  .

Sinon, je suis d'accord avec *mavina*, c'est lgal tant que ce n'est pas licenci.

----------


## behe

c est autoris de donner les sites de torrents qu on utilise?

----------


## BizuR

Je ne considre pas que "citer des noms de teams" soit de la pub ... dans ce cas, je ne dveloppe pas en JAVA ... ni en C mais je dveloppe tout court  :;): 

Pour ma part, je suis assez ouvert dans les teams, de facon  pouvoir regarder ce qui sort de maniere assez large, Anime-Heart et MoeMoe ne survole pas toutes les bonnes series malheureusement  :;): 

Je vais chez Zen Yaku, Nerae, Zeu$-TeaM, Requiem, OPCP & Skypiea-Fansub actuellement, Vogue Merry et TKM autrefois ^^. J'vite au possible le speedSub mais bon, certaines series ne sortent maheureusement que chez ces derniers (Naruto par exemple) (si on considere mirage comme du speedSub).

Enfin bref, voici mes principales. 
Libre aux modos d'diter ce post si ils songent qu'il a un caractre trop publicitaire  :;):

----------


## progfou

Je n'utilise pas de site diffusant des torrents, j'utilise un site qui rpertorie un certain nombre de teams et d'animes, et qui donne, pour un anime donn, le lien vers le tracker torrent.
Tous les animes ne sont pas rfrencs, bien sr, et aucun n'est licenci.

----------


## mavina

moemoe est une petite team encore, bien que grandissante.

Quant  anime-heart, ca reste une valeur sure du sub depuis plus de 5 ans, et possede la meilleure distro de france, et puis on ne fait que ce qu'on aime, pas forcment les nouveauts  :;): 

mavina

----------


## Swog

Bon, a serait dbile de ma part de saborder le navire parce que je fais moi-mme du Fansub, mais il serait bon que vous ouvrier les yeux : NON ce n'est pas lgal au sens strict de la loi, c'est tolr ! Mme pour le non Licenci...
[J'ai pas envie de m'embarquer dans un trle donc je vais m'arretter l ^^]

@BizuR, tiens c'est pas con ce que tu dis  :;): 

Perso, je leech beaucoup chez Influence-Reven, Kyubi-Wolf pour les team Fr... il y en a quelques une autres qui font des bons trucs, (bien qu'IR force un peu trop sur certains trucs que j'aime pas style l'overlay...[bah oui, si on matte des animes c'est aussi pour voir les beaux kanjis ^^])

Je n'ai pas vraiment de liste  donner, D-F-Team fait gnralement du bon boulot, sinon en ce moment c'est surtout de la VOSTA : Shinsen-subs, Bakakozou, Anime-One, Anime-kraze [Le 5 toiles du VOSTA... Un peu comme IR pour les VOSTF... mais en plus mieux ^^]

@behe : par contre si on pouvait viter au maximum les liens, je pense que a serait mieux  ::D:  de toutes faon : Google Is Your Friend ^^

----------


## BizuR

> Quant  anime-heart, ca reste une valeur sure du sub depuis plus de 5 ans, et possede la meilleure distro de france, et puis on ne fait que ce qu'on aime, pas forcment les nouveauts 
> mavina


J'ai pas parl que des nouveauts hein ... ni mme des gros classiques car je confirme, pourquoi faire ce que tout le monde fait, mais parmi ce qu'il ne font pas, il reste quelques bons trucs  regarder. Aprs si tu fais partie de la team de sub ... autant pour moi, je confirme que tu dois alors apprcier ce qui y est fait  ::): 
Et qu'entends tu par meilleure distro ?!? Perso, je pense que ce point de vue est subjectif, car tout le mondeva aller dire que l'un ou l'autre est meilleure ... a chacun ses gouts  ::): 

@Swog >> IR le 5 toiles ... euh, ah bon?  ::lol::  Tout comme ce que j'ai dit  Mavina, ceci reste un dbat sans fin... car l'avis est toujours subjectif : orthographe, formulation, sous-titrages originaux, karaoke bien fait, qualit visuelle de l'anime, codecs, etc... sont autant de criteres subjectifs permettant de dfinir ce que l'on qualifie de "5 etoiles" :p

----------


## mavina

bon, on va changer les termes...
La meilleure capacit de distribution de france, c'est  dire qu'on a des xdcc makers et des bt makers qui roxxent  :;): 

mavina

----------


## BizuR

Et ils distribuent  hauteur de leur capacit ?!?  ::D: 
Pour ce qui est de leur sorties ... j'en ai pas 50 en tete, mais il ne font que que du bon n'est ce pas (Prince Zenki je crois  ::roll:: ). Mais sinon je confirme, il font souvent de bon OAVs et films, pour le reste, ils sont un poil lents (mais on dira que la qualit doit savoir se faire attendre n'est ce pas  :;): )

----------


## Swog

> @Swog >> IR le 5 toiles ... euh, ah bon?  Tout comme ce que j'ai dit  Mavina, ceci reste un dbat sans fin... car l'avis est toujours subjectif : orthographe, formulation, sous-titrages originaux, karaoke bien fait, qualit visuelle de l'anime, codecs, etc... sont autant de criteres subjectifs permettant de dfinir ce que l'on qualifie de "5 etoiles" :p


o, j'avoue que IR baisse beaucoup ces derniers temps (erreur de trad dans les Solty, beaucoup de fautes dans les Tenchi [l c'est Shura qui fait le c**], quelques trucs que j'aime pas...) disons qu'en ce moment ils font plutt dans le 3toiles  :;):  Mais bien entendu a reste subjectif ^^  :;): 

Sinon, Kyubi-Wolf ils font du bon boulot... mais faut pas tre press mdr

----------


## BizuR

> o, j'avoue que IR baisse beaucoup ces derniers temps (erreur de trad dans les Solty, beaucoup de fautes dans les Tenchi [l c'est Shura qui fait le c**], quelques trucs que j'aime pas...) disons qu'en ce moment ils font plutt dans le 3toiles  Mais bien entendu a reste subjectif ^^


Ah zut, tu ne cites mme pas Beet que je prend chez eux  ::D: 




> Sinon, Kyubi-Wolf ils font du bon boulot... mais faut pas tre press mdr


C'est malheureusement le problme de nombreuses teams "trop petites" ou "en lancement" voire "matures", ils ne prennent "pas encore" (ou "plus" pour les matures) le temps de se consacrer pleinement au fansub, ils ont d'autres activits... ce que je respecte bien videmment. Pour ma part, j'ai le mme probleme avec eux (et plus particulirement "One Piece Co Prod") et Nerae (dediou!!! J'attends toujours Noein et Ergo !!!  ::lol::  )

----------


## mavina

> Et ils distribuent  hauteur de leur capacit ?!? 
> Pour ce qui est de leur sorties ... j'en ai pas 50 en tete, mais il ne font que que du bon n'est ce pas (Prince Zenki je crois ). Mais sinon je confirme, il font souvent de bon OAVs et films, pour le reste, ils sont un poil lents (mais on dira que la qualit doit savoir se faire attendre n'est ce pas )


Ouais on se cache pas d'tre lents, mais on a nos habitus  :;): 
Yen a mme qui ont attendu qu'on sorte un certain film (en interne) en 4 mots : Fi... Fa..... Ad.... Ch...... pour le regarder pour la premiere fois ^^
Enfin voila le principal c'est de se faire plaisir, et quand on nous dit que les gens apprcient, c'est super  :;): 
J'edit les Mai ZHiME si vous voulez voire ce que ca donne chez AH  :;): 

mavina

----------


## Swog

> Ah zut, tu ne cites mme pas Beet que je prend chez eux


 Ah ouais... mais le problme avec les Beet, c'est que je sais jamais si c'est l'anime ou le sub qui est mauvais  :;): 




> C'est malheureusement le problme de nombreuses teams "trop petites" ou "en lancement" voire "matures", ils ne prennent "pas encore" (ou "plus" pour les matures) le temps de se consacrer pleinement au fansub, ils ont d'autres activits... ce que je respecte bien videmment. Pour ma part, j'ai le mme probleme avec eux (et plus particulirement "One Piece Co Prod") et Nerae (dediou!!! J'attends toujours Noein et Ergo !!!  )


C'est surtout qu'on a une grosse bande de fniant  ::mouarf3:: 
Nerae font du bon boulot, je me souviens avoir pris (entre autre) les Shingetsutan Tsukihime chez eux...

@mavina : excellent film au passage  :;):

----------


## BizuR

> J'edit les Mai ZHiME si vous voulez voire ce que ca donne chez AH


Arf, je les ai dj vu chez la Yoso (tout comme les Mai HiME prcdents) ... le problme est que, d'un point de vue qualit, je ne peuxme fonder que sur orthographe et style car, en matire de traduction, je suis plutot mauvais  ::D: . Et mme si certaines expressions sont reconnaissables avec le temps, je ne peux toujours pas comprendre les RAW  ::D:

----------


## mavina

Le japonais n'est pas si dur, en 4 ans de fansub j'arrive a detecter les fautes de traduction ^^
Si tu dsires un programme pour apprendre le japonais, je pourrais te le filer sans soucis, mais il est en anglais

mavina

----------


## BizuR

arf, comme quoi il doit y avoir une diffrence flagrante entre le fansub et le fanleech  ::lol::  , ca fait aussi 4 ans que je pompe le bon boulot de nombreuses teams  ::mrgreen:: 

PS: Pour le prog, pourquoi pas ou ... ca pourrait tre intressant d'en savoir un peu plus et surtout de pouvoir crire convenablement : "Aregato i Gosamas"  ::aie::

----------


## Swog

arigatou gonzaimasu

4ans sont pas ncessaires, un an de mattage intensif suffisent  :;):  et beaucoup de passion ^^

----------


## BizuR

> arigatou gonzaimasu
> 4ans sont pas ncessaires, un an de mattage intensif suffisent  et beaucoup de passion ^^


J'etais pas si loin que ca en fait  ::D: 
sinon le mot "intensif" reprsente quoi pour toi ?!? Car j'ai l'impression de cumuler 4 ans de matage intensif (enfin, au moins 3 car ca s'est calm depuis cette anne), et je sais toujours pas ... la passion doit surement apporter un gros plus ! Perso, j'ai pas forcment envie de me lancer dedans... imagine : je connais le japonais ... et bien je vais regretter mes 4 annes de matage en me disant qu'ils traduisaient comme des loutres  ::mouarf::

----------


## progfou

Moi je veux bien un pti logiciel pour le japonais.
Et aprs deux ans de mattage  raison de deux pisodes par soir en moyenne, je ne connais que la phontique et que certains mots.

Mais j'aime bien dire bon apptit _itadakimasu_ !

----------


## Swog

Bah Intensif je pense que c'est  peu prs... ~~50 DVDs/ans (en DivX, pas du commercial) ou (au choix) deux heures par jour (environ : tantt plus, tantt moins)...

Sinon, effectivement, il y en a qui trad comme des louttres, mais le pire c'est souvent le passage anglais => Fr qui est le pire... tant trad moi mme, j'ai pris l'habitude de reprer les fautes de trads venant de l'anglais, bah des fois, c'est ignobles...

(du Style "concerned" => "concern", "eventualy" => "ventuellement" [trs souvent] etc...) au dbut je comprenais pas pourquoi il traduisait des trucs comme a, alors que a voulait presque rien dire, depuis j'ai compris  ::lol::

----------


## BizuR

Ah c'est vrai que je n'ai jamais compar mais je suis sur que ca peut tre marrant  ::lol:: 

Sinon, t'as un bon rythme d'intensif ou, car 2h/jour pdt une anne ca reprsente 770h  raison de 3 animes par heures, on arrive a 2310 pisodes... Si on compte 25 pisodes par DVD, on arrive donc a 90DVD ... hum hum tu deviens accroc la non ? Pis faut pas tout regarder non plus  ::):  ... perso, j'ai environ 70DVD que je cumule depuis 4 ans ... et jtrouve que je me plongeais dj dans de l'intensif ... alors 2h/jour ou 50DVD/an ... ca devient l'hallu complete la  ::aie::

----------


## mavina

> arigat gozaimasu


le  peut tre remplac par ou, c'est un o ralong, qui pourrait s'crire en phontique
[aligatoo goza[i]mass]  :;):

----------


## Skyounet

Moi les rares fansub que j'ai pu voir, ben y'en a un qui m'a vraiment deu, c'tait celui de Final Fantasy Advent Children, je n'ai strictement rien compris aux sous-titres, certains ne voulaient absolument rien dire.

Aparamment c'tait de la traduction Japonais->Anglais Anglais->Francais et pour le anglais, francais c'tait a priori du mot par mot.  ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## Swog

> le  peut tre remplac par ou, c'est un o ralong, qui pourrait s'crire en phontique
> [aligatoo goza[i]mass]



heu tant donn qu'en hiragana a donne : ありがとう　ごんざいます  :;):  Bon, ensuite c'est vrai que c'est pas toujours prononc exactement pareil ^^

----------


## Rcanada

Naruto est excellent, et pour l'avoir vu en scans je peux vous dire que la saison 2 est super ! Pour l'instant je trouve que c  chier en anime car ils inventent des pisodes par rapport au manga en attendant la saison 2. Quelqu'un saurait quand la saison 2 est prvue en anime ?

----------


## progfou

Naruto en est  la saison 8 (si je ne me trompe pas)...
La saison 2 couvre les pisodes 26  53.

----------


## Rcanada

Ok, je voulais parler de naruto next gen comme certains l'appellent.

----------


## ccensam

TRES BELLES NOUVELLES EPISODES :187-188-189-190-191 SURTOUT A NE PAS RATER.

lien :http://www.mirage-team.com

----------


## lou87

Dja vu et j'attend avec impatience le 192 !!!!

 ::P:

----------


## 6su7

> TRES BELLES NOUVELLES EPISODES :187-188-189-190-191 SURTOUT A NE PAS RATER.
> 
> lien :http://www.mirage-team.com


les datebayo sont bien superieur !!

----------


## lou87

Je suis tout  fait d'accord avec 6su7.  ::):  

(Vivement l'pisode 192 !!!!!  ::P:  )

----------


## BizuR

> Je suis tout  fait d'accord avec 6su7.  
> 
> (Vivement l'pisode 192 !!!!!  )


Ah l'histoire a repris un cours intressant ?!?
J'en suis actuellement au 186 ... vraiment pas de pot de m'tre arret seulement ici  ::mouarf::  ... je vais donc rattraper mon retard dans les plus brefs dlais  ::):

----------


## behe

Mouais ceux avant le 191 (187-190) ca va ils sont bien (enfin par rapport  ceux d'avant).
Mais le 191 m'a laiss une impression d'pisode bacl. L'animation est horrible (surtout lors des zoom sur les visages) et les vnements s'enchainent bien trop vite par rapport aux pisodes d'avant.
Je me demande de plus en plus quand les fillers vont se terminer

----------


## warwink

Si ca pouvait dfiler encore plus vite pour retrouver enfin la mme histoire que le manga, ca serait vraiment bien. Car les petites histoires bidons que l'on se coltine depuis une soixantaine d'pisodes ....

----------


## lou87

::(:   Mais heeeeeuuuuuuu !!!!!!

Je sais pas si l'pisode n192 est sorti hier, mais s'il l'tait j'ai pas put le voir !!!!!

Mais bon ce soir a y coupe pas  ::P:  

^^

----------


## bouchette63

Ces pisodes Narutos Hors srie racontent toujours la mme chose. On a toujours le droit  notre Naruto, qui donne une leon de moral  diffrents protagonistes  ::cry::  . Et avec ses techniques de combats rcurrentes, c'est trs dur de suivre ces HS, trs inintressant dans l'ensemble. 
J'ai arrt de les regarder, et j'attend avec impatience la Next Gen, mais c'est long l'attente  ::sleep:: .

En ce qui concerne le dernier arc d'pisodes, je peux voir selon les derniers posts, qu'il a l'air pas mal. Mais j'en doute fort, les pisodes HS auraient donc lobotomis vos cerveaux, au point de dire que ces derniers pisodes sont plaisant...  ::dehors::

----------


## gorgonite

perso, mme le 193 est naze... a ne vaut pas le manga papier  :;): 

vivement, le retour  l'histoire d'origine  ::D:

----------


## pi-2r

Naruto c'est l'un des meilleurs manga, biensur aprs Dragon Ball Z (  ::D:  ).
Pour ma part je prefer les versions orginal sous-titr en franais , quand c'est possible.....

----------


## warwink

> Pour ma part je prefer les versions orginal sous-titr en franais , quand c'est possible.....


Par ce que tu la dj vu en VF  :8O:  

La VO est obligatoire pour les mangas, vu comment il massacre les voix en franais.

----------


## pi-2r

> Par ce que tu la dj vu en VF


oui je l'ai vu en VF mais seulement les 1er pisodes mais cela ne faut pas les VO

----------


## BizuR

> Par ce que tu la dj vu en VF  
> 
> La VO est obligatoire pour les mangas, vu comment il massacre les voix en franais.



Tout dpend de la manire dont tu as connu l'anime en question. Je pense que la plupart des gens ici-mme prfreront se mater un DB, DBZ en VF plutt qu'en VOSTFR puisqu'il l'ont connu avec le club Dorothe. Et cela s'applique pour tous les animes dcouvert sur notre petit cran : GTO, Saint Seiya (CDZ), Captain Tsubasa (O&T), ...

Pour ma part, j'applique galement cela  ma rference CowBoy Bebop que j'ai aussi dcouvert en DVD VF. Mais pour le reste, les ayant regard en fansub, je ne peux me convertir vers ces voix franaises tellement .... euh .... changeantes !!! (Pour rester gentil). Aprs certains animes sont toutefois bien traduits et les voix bien trouves aussi ... mais faut fouiller hein !!!  ::D:  (cf. le dernier que j'ai vu en VF pour me marrer : Samurai Champloo ... la deche complete !  ::?: )

----------


## progfou

Ben moi je prfrerais voir db/dbz en vostfr parceque en VF c'est assez pitoyable quand mme...
Mais je ne les trouve pas, et je n'ai pas les moyens de me payer les DVD...
Enfin, j'en nai, mais je ne suis pas certain qu'il y ait vost dedans...
C'est vieux  ::):

----------


## bouchette63

> Tout dpend de la manire dont tu as connu l'anime en question. Je pense que la plupart des gens ici-mme prfreront se mater un DB, DBZ en VF plutt qu'en VOSTFR puisqu'il l'ont connu avec le club Dorothe. Et cela s'applique pour tous les animes dcouvert sur notre petit cran : GTO, Saint Seiya (CDZ), Captain Tsubasa (O&T), ...
> 
> Pour ma part, j'applique galement cela  ma rference CowBoy Bebop que j'ai aussi dcouvert en DVD VF. Mais pour le reste, les ayant regard en fansub, je ne peux me convertir vers ces voix franaises tellement .... euh .... changeantes !!! (Pour rester gentil). Aprs certains animes sont toutefois bien traduits et les voix bien trouves aussi ... mais faut fouiller hein !!!  (cf. le dernier que j'ai vu en VF pour me marrer : Samurai Champloo ... la deche complete ! )



En ce qui concerne DBZ, je les ai vu pour la premire fois en VF puis je les ai redcouvert en vostf. La diffrence ne fait pas photo, en VF il y a des voix pour certains persos qui changent tous les 20 pisodes, de plus la voix de Vgta est horrible, il y a mme pleins de scnes coupes sur la quasi-totalit des pisodes. Tandis que la vostf est comment dire, magnifique !!!  ::D: 

Pour revenir au doublage franais, gnralement il n'est pas super bien ralis (exemples : Saint Seiya, Captain Tsubasa... et plus rcemment Full Metal Alchemist qui est impossible  regarder en VF, non srieusement !). Pour ce qui est de Cowboy beebop, je trouve que la VF est une des plus russie, tout comme celle de Escaflowne.
Sinon en ce qui concerne Naruto, je dirais qu'elle se situe entre les deux, ce n'est ni mauvais ni bien  ::?: 

Pour conclure, mme en ayant vu un manga en VF, si ce dernier est intressant cela ne me drange pas de le regarder une nouvelle fois, mais en vostf.

----------


## bouchette63

> En ce qui concerne DBZ, je les ai vu pour la premire fois en VF puis je les ai redcouvert en vostf. La diffrence ne fait pas photo, en VF il y a des voix pour certains persos qui changent tous les 20 pisodes, de plus la voix de Vgta est horrible, il y a mme pleins de scnes coupes sur la quasi-totalit des pisodes. Tandis que la vostf est comment dire, magnifique !!! 
> 
> Pour revenir au doublage franais, gnralement il n'est pas super bien ralis (exemples : Saint Seiya, Captain Tsubasa... et plus rcemment Full Metal Alchemist qui est impossible  regarder en VF, non srieusement !). Pour ce qui est de Cowboy beebop, je trouve que la VF est une des plus russie, tout comme celle de Escaflowne.
> Sinon en ce qui concerne Naruto, je dirais qu'elle se situe entre les deux, ce n'est ni mauvais ni bien 
> 
> Pour conclure, mme en ayant vu un manga en VF, si ce dernier est intressant cela ne me drange pas de le regarder une nouvelle fois, mais en vostf.

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

Pour ma part, j'ai aussi vu les versions VF et VOST ( en anglais, car c'est plus facile  trouver en gnral ) et je trouve aussi que les versions avec des voix franaises sont parfois ridicules.

Je citerais cependant deux anime qui ont vraiment un charme supplmentaire en VF, car les voix sont totalement dlirantes et pleins de gags : ken le survivant, et nicky larson  ::): 

Je vous conseille d'couter les dialogues de ken le survivant... 
"Dans 5 secondes, tu vas exploser, boum. Boum boum !"
"ah nooon t'es mzaaaaaaaaaaaaan"
"oui je sais. c'est pour ton bien." hahahaha

----------


## behe

gaaaah ken le survivant en francais, c est du grand n importe quoi : entre les "hokuto de cuisine" et les "nanto de vison" c est un peu dbile. Et je ne parle pas des Nicky Larson avec la biere qui devient  du jus de pomme qui mousse en francais  ::P:  .

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

> gaaaah ken le survivant en francais, c est du grand n importe quoi : entre les "hokuto de cuisine" et les "nanto de vison" c est un peu dbile. Et je ne parle pas des Nicky Larson avec la biere qui devient  du jus de pomme qui mousse en francais  .


Justement, ce grand n'importe quoi est hillarant  ::): 
Le combat entre Ken et Ken'ho est mmorable !

"Il maitrise le Hokuto de cuisine  la perfection, sa technique planche  pain est d'une rapidit fulgurante !"
"Tu crois m'impressionner avec ton hokuto suisse ?"

etc etc, bien que le combat soit un des plus beaux de l'anime, on peut l'admirer tout en rigolant sur les dialogues  ::):  Pour certains a peut enlever un peu du "charme romantique" de la srie, mais d'un autre cot, quand on a lu le mangas, on ne peut que se delecter de ces quelques ajouts, qui m'ont fait bien rire, mme des annes aprs, je dois avouer !  :;):

----------


## behe

ah effectivement si tu ne parles que du cot "fun" des paroles francaises, je suis tout  fait d accord. J'avais mal compris ton post  ::oops::   dsol.
Ken'ho Ken'ho j arrive pas  voir qui s est

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

> ah effectivement si tu ne parles que du cot "fun" des paroles francaises, je suis tout  fait d accord. J'avais mal compris ton post   dsol.
> Ken'ho Ken'ho j arrive pas  voir qui s est


C'est son frre gant qui a des mains grosses comme Ken, qui monte sur un cheval gros comme un train, et qui est cocu.

Il a les cornes....

 ::dehors::

----------


## BizuR

C'est vrai que le doublage franais a la particularit de TOUT traduire, mme les expressions qui, dans les animes, sont anglicises. Grce  cela, on peut obtenir certaines normits ou phrases "hilarantes" alors que l'action n'est pas cense s'y prter. Je n'ai pas d'exemple en tte, c'est dommage, car ca vaut vraiment le coup  ::mouarf::

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

"la technique de la gande ourse est d'un puissance incalculable, moi meme j'ai des difficult pour le calculer"

"Dcidment les temps comme les oeufs sont durs, et la btise humaine n'a pas de limites"

"Tu as assassin mon pre Raoul, tu l'as tu. Pour assurer tes ambitions. tu as tu mon frere, tu vas me la payer!"
"tu me feras un prix?"

"Cette attaque est redoutable...elle est si rapide et si tranchante que lorsque le sang jaillit c'est dj un bloc de glace  la vanille" 

"il m'a demand de vous remettre ceci .il m'a dit qu'il regrettait de ne pas avoir pu librer votre frre . il m'a dit beaucoup d'autres choses mais... malheureusement j'ai oubli " 

"Je pourrais en faire un ami, si je l'aide  traverser la rue" ( en parlant d'un personnage aveugle  ::):  )

"- Tu es ken et tu viens de l'cole hokuto ou tard ?  
- Plutt tard  
- Plutt tard que jamais, l est le principal " 

"Il est dans les chous, Shew !! "

"- a fait mme pas mal, NA!  
- Il te reste 7 secondes  vivre!  
- Oh non pas 7 secondes, c'est pas assez, donne-m'en 2 de plus" 

Et pleins d'autres sur ce lien  ::):  Have fun !

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> "la technique de la gande ourse est d'un puissance incalculable, moi meme j'ai des difficult pour le calculer"
> 
> "Dcidment les temps comme les oeufs sont durs, et la btise humaine n'a pas de limites"
> 
> "Tu as assassin mon pre Raoul, tu l'as tu. Pour assurer tes ambitions. tu as tu mon frere, tu vas me la payer!"
> "tu me feras un prix?"
> 
> "Cette attaque est redoutable...elle est si rapide et si tranchante que lorsque le sang jaillit c'est dj un bloc de glace  la vanille" 
> 
> ...


Tu veut nous les mettres tous (pour ceux qui n'ont pas d'acces autre que developpez comme moi). Je suis un grand grand fan de ces dialogues... A me pisser dessus... 

Merci d'avance

----------


## Oberown

Vous avez oubli le fameux "love hotel" remplac par le "resto vgtarien" dans City Hunter

----------


## tigunn

Oberown => Ignoble comment ose tu?

me faire repenser  a, argh....   je m'en touffe encore.....  ::kill::  

Pourquoi pas donner un grammy a Bernard Minet (   ::oops::      il en a peu tre dj un??? )


AIE AIE AIE, de toutes faon si tu n'est pas aveugle s'est criminel de me faire regarder un anim en vf.  

Le pire maintenant c'est qu j'ai plein de sale doublage qui me revienne. il faudrait prvoir un post spcial pour eux.

----------


## Robiwan59

Salut  tous,

Je remonte ce message pour vous demandez votre avis sur Naruto Shippuden.

Je trouve que la srie Naruto retrouve son niveau du dpart (si ce n'est meilleur) aprs les plusieurs saisons de fillers qui ont d faire fuir nombre de fans.

Pour infos, on en est au 350 en manga et  l'pisode 9 en anime.

----------


## charly

Les nouveaux bleach sont encore plus mieu que les nouveaux naruto  ::mouarf::

----------


## Robiwan59

Et Princesse Sarah est plus sympa !  ::king::  

...Trs intressant ton avis sur Shippuden  :;):

----------

